# Zombie theme this year: Need your help!!



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

So this year we decided to go with the fad and do the zombie theme. I was trying my best to avoid it and save it for later however, three of my neighbors (we are kind of like The Burbs movie) want in and will dress up with me. 

So I have begun planning on the decorations and need help with ideas. I want to use some of the old stuff I have but also build/acquire some new ones. For example...I am trying to figure out how to decorate MY GARAGE DOOR like The Walking Dead'S famous scene "DONT OPEN DEAD INSIDE" without making the decoration permament.

My ideas thus far:
- obvioously build my own zombie's.... but without a mask, how to make the face?
- build some dead corpses for the yard
- garage door idea but again how?
- boards on the windows
- police tape along the property? on the house?
- need more!!

I have fallen to the grace of the Halloween Forum. You are gods among insects and I take a knee to your brillance...

Ideas....go!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

For your door I would....

Supplies...
Red paint
Blue paint
(Or u can go with black instead of the blood look)
Elmer glue
Plastic page dividers/page protectors
Magnets or tape

Mix your red & blue paint to the exact color of blood you would like...then add equal amounts of glue.

Using your protector sheets (I cut mine apart for more pages) smear your glue concoction on the sheet forming the letter of your choosing. Let dry and repeat (I taped my sheets to the patio door so they would drip too...just keep an eye on it so it doesn't get too messy). Once dry, cut plastic sheeting around each letter (leave a slight halo so the cling stays better). I removed mine from the plastic and just hung them with painters tape. But the plastic will add to stability with wind...use magnets or tape to install.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's another thing u can do with your garage








For your heads, there's a how to on here using foam wig heads and here's my boards and body, which I believe I have how to listed in my album


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Some ideas I found on Pinterest for you


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

There are a lot of great ideas that you have there and that have been shared.

I did these for the zombie apocalypse portion of our end of the wrold theme in 2012. There were various scenarios of the end of the world and zombies were one of them. 

The boarded windows are easily made with extruded foam insulation. Go to a hardware or paint store and buy a wood grain tool. They run about $5. I used that to do the wood grain on these boards for our garage windows. It is a simple process, just follow the instructions that come with the tool. Base color and a thinned "glaze" for the dark grain.



















We also had stockpiled supplies in the zombie protection bunker. Cheap way to decorate a large area.









Keep posting your progress. I am looking forward to following your creations.

Eric


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

There's also a how to on here for broken windows, using contact paper or wax paper, can't remember








We were also going to use the little flaming cauldrons as fires...like in a trash can or next to stuff piled beside the house like it's on fire...

Use a Dollar Tree crow, add an eyeball to his mouth and attach him to the gutter or mailbox


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

When I saw your post, I was going to link you to pumpkin pie's party photos... but I see she already posted. That is great stuff!! 

I have not done a zombie theme, so I'm not much help. However, I just put this up yesterday to freak out my husband when he comes home from a business trip...


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

These are great....MORE!!!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We had a yard full of deados last year![






ATTACH=CONFIG]242105[/ATTACH]


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

cool ideas everybody, love it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Your zombies are amazing spookydave


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

thx pumpkin pie, they're my extended family ya know,lol


----------



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

This guy is made with a 7.99 Styrofoam wig head and pvc


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

He's cool dizhaunt!


----------



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you he was my first zombie creation, and probably the easiest. He now has many family members


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

spookydave said:


> We had a yard full of deados last year!


Can I borrow these?
LOL


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

More!!!!
:d


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I have two zombie boards on my pinterest (link in signature ). One is filled with decor, costumes, makeup, how to, etc. ( a lot of them are for an abandoned safe house type set up) the second is all food/recipes in case u plan a party (this board is for all flesh/body recipes but I do have recipes in the other board for more old/spoiled food).


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I would let you borrow them but someone left the garage door open, and they got out!! watch out as they haven't been fed in a while... hahaha, that little one is a real beotch lol!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Every time I see that Walking Dead doors I wanna hurt someone because to me it reads "Don't Dead Open Inside" since I read left to right. That sign wants you to read top to bottom & my brain just can't process that.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

spookydave said:


> I would let you borrow them but someone left the garage door open, and they got out!! watch out as they haven't been fed in a while... hahaha, that little one is a real beotch lol!


It's _always_ the little ones....

Great thread, fantastic zombie theme suggestions & pics everybody!!! 

Beserker, you could use 3-4 sheets of white insulation foamboard for the temporary garage door scene...I've also seen someone spray black light hairspray on the garage door, it's fluorescence and comes off with soap & water(supposedly)
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051955062474/
and a few more ideas~
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295838293513/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295838115333/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295837396121/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427701295836943526/

spookydave~awesome horde! Makes me want to 'turn'.

pumpkinpie~excellent suggestion to hop over to Pinterest.

dizhaunt-cranking out a great prop for under $10 iz da bomb!

Wolfbeard-love the faux boards keeping the zombies out(and the zombies)

Hilda's _Don't Open Dead Inside_ door is home renovation genius at its finest.

oaklawn Crematory has some good zombie stuff in his albums as well:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/oaklawn-crematory-albums.html

Following this thread for future zombie reference


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Every time I see that Walking Dead doors I wanna hurt someone because to me it reads "Don't Dead Open Inside" since I read left to right. That sign wants you to read top to bottom & my brain just can't process that.


I am LAUGHING. Yes. I posted this on my FB wall, and you can tell who does and does not follow TWD. 
I got so many 'don't dead open inside??????' posts. LOL


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I am LAUGHING. Yes. I posted this on my FB wall, and you can tell who does and does not follow TWD.
> I got so many 'don't dead open inside??????' posts. LOL


I am with you guys however, I am not sure If I am going to try and mimic TWD's doors or make it correct english....ah choices.

And MORE IDEAS!!!!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Ttt.............


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Ttt.....................


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to get a ditch to climb out of.... like an open grave but dont want to ruin my lawn. This might be a moot point. Also, homemade coffin?


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Ttt...............


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

T t t ...............


----------

